# Design für eine Basketballseite



## Sk3l3tor (8. Februar 2005)

Hi, 

ich hab vor in Flash eine Seite für meinen Basketballverein zu machen... nur weiss ich nciht was... es soll halt was mit basketball zu tun haben und es sollen dann auch gute effekte dabeisein... 

naja, wenn jemand was weiss, nur her damit


----------



## ShadowMan (8. Februar 2005)

Hast du denn nicht wenigstens mal einen eigenen Ansatz worauf man aufbauen könnte? Denn eine komplette Seite für dich zu machen ist nicht drin 

Also was mir spontan einfällt als Effekt wäre ein drehender Basketball oder irgendwas, was in Richtung 3d geht, denn sowas lässt sich bei einer Flashseite recht leicht einbinden.

Als Tipp: Schau dir doch einfach mal andere Seiten. Lass dich inspirieren 
Klauen dagegen ist absolut Tabu!

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Sk3l3tor (8. Februar 2005)

ja, hab keine wirkliche idee...

drehender basketball ist schon ganz gut... hatte vielleicht auch schon an nen baskteballkorb gedacht. Werde mal nach anderen Seiten suchen. Alles, was ich bisher angefangen hab, war irgendwie schrott... naja, aber werd mal schauen


----------

